
Ask HN: Founder? Seeking co-founder? (May 2019) - mariushn
Similar to &quot;Freelancer&quot; monthly posts, but for people looking for co-founding partners.
======
adnanazadsg
Not sure if this would be the right thread, but I'm a UI/UX designer and I am
looking for 1 or more developers (front-end or backend) who wants to partner
up for consulting work.

I would love to provide end-to-end design and development services to my
clients.

The long-term goal is to scale up operations to be more of a platform like
Gigster - but at the beginning it's more of a agency-esque approach.

~~~
wolco
What stack are you targeting in the backend?

------
marcell
Looking for sales/biz-dev oriented co-founder on an online wholesale ordering
platform. Product is in beta, has some users, and close to initial revenue.
Email marcell@getorderz.com if you're interested in talking.

------
Fsp2WFuH
Working on a social network for neighbors. It's basically Reddit + craigslist,
where subreddits are cities.

Need someone to help me solve the chicken/egg problem.

~~~
camclay
What's you differentiator from Craigslist or NextDoor?

Are you focusing on transactions (i.e. buy/sell/help needed), or are you
focusing on social (donation requests/lost dog/transit discussion)?

------
verdverm
Seeking non-technical co-founder. Low-code for developers, product in beta, 9
figure TAM, great margins, excellent LTV.

[https://hofstadter.io](https://hofstadter.io)

